# skipping on the remounts



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

so here I thought I was doing pretty good on my remounts. goofy style that is. then I started really looking at pics my wife and friend was taking over the last couple races and realized something looked off.

this last race I realized as I throw my leg over the saddle my other leg skips once before I hit the saddle. 

how common/uncommon is this? now it's bugging the sh!t out of me. practiced my remounts again this last tuesday to try to correct it.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

It's considered "wrong" because when you tap your left foot that extra time, you're slowing yourself down.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I know, and that's what's bugging the crap out of me. the barrier section is one area I still need to work on. My approach has gotten a lot better but and I'm still need to work on getting over the barriers faster and now my remounts. 

I'm 5'7" and I don't feel like I'm attacking the barriers like hurdles. Yet from the pics my friend took it appears I'm getting over them fine. I'm at work now so can't post them up. I'll do so when I get home. 

QUESTION: is there a certain number of steps one should be aiming for between the barriers?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I used to do the same thing, and the cycle-smart video showing a "walking remount" drill really helped me out. I looked for it on youtube, but apparently they've done a good job of making you pay to see it!
I'm 5'6", so I know what you mean about getting over the barriers- I try to approach them as fast as possible and time my dismount so that I'm taking 2-3 steps and (ideally) jumping the first barrier off of my right leg in a full run. Figuring out that timing has been pretty essential for me- too close to the barrier and I have to stutter step and slow down, too far and sometimes I'll hit my rear wheel on the barrier. The number of steps between will depend on your speed, stride length, the terrain, and how far apart the barriers are. 
I mainly concentrate on exiting barriers as fast as I entered them. Makes a smooth remount a lot easier.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

this the video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqhoBKXvkZw


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

R L | R L R | L R L

If you're a giant like Ryan Trebon you can take two steps between barriers. If you're small it might be four.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll count them in the pics think I'm taking 4.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

Properly spaced barriers can be be cleared with two steps if you're going fast enough. On flat ground, I do: (dismount)R L | R L | R L R L(remount)

The 4-step remount is not great.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

then my speed between needs to pick up. that'll take some practice.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

The key is being comfortable getting off the bike at 12+ mph and getting the bike up in the air, all within two steps.

I picked up a ton of speed on barriers when I learned to put my hand on the TT and lower myself down, instead of jumping off and trying to grab the TT at the last second.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Not that video- it's the one you can buy here: http://www.cycle-smart.com/coaching/cyclocross.html


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

my remounts improved when I realized that if I do it right, I will not smash my manparts.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

colinr said:


> T
> I picked up a ton of speed on barriers when I learned to put my hand on the TT and lower myself down, instead of jumping off and trying to grab the TT at the last second.


not sure I follow. so as you are jumping off your hand is already on the TT? and the other is still on the horn?


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

It's not "jumping off" so much as lowering yourself to the ground. But yes, 1 hand on hood, 1 hand on TT.

Watch the 24 second point of this silly video:


----------



## cbass (Nov 14, 2001)

c-lo said:


> not sure I follow. so as you are jumping off your hand is already on the TT? and the other is still on the horn?


dude...come to our Wednesday practices next year and we will help you get it dialed.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

cbass said:


> dude...come to our Wednesday practices next year and we will help you get it dialed.


sounds good. you are with the leesburg guys right?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Burney's book has it all in detailed photos. Coasting in with one hand on the bars on the other on the TT is the way to go. You can hold all your weight up with your arms so it's easy to clip out; actually, you sort of hover for a split second while unclipped. There's no reason to step through with your right foot before unclipping.

Coasting with your right hand on the downtube, before a shouldering section, is a little more awkward but just takes some practice. For shorter people it might be easier to clear the bike over barriers if you grab the downtube instead of TT.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

good point on the grabbing the down tube. I'll have to give that a shot. for me it's the left hand on the top tube.  

think for the rest of the season i'll stick to my dismounts/remounts goofy style and practice the traditional way in the off season.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I would just stick with goofy. When grabbing the downtube, remember to keep your arm between the TT and your body, not over the TT.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I used to do the same thing, and the cycle-smart video showing a "walking remount" drill really helped me out. I looked for it on youtube, but apparently they've done a good job of making you pay to see it!


plus 1 on the waling remount...

and damn adam for trying to make a living


----------



## tamjam (Jul 12, 2002)

When you remount, are you looking down at the ground or straight ahead? The best tip I received to eliminate the skip step is don't look down. As soon as you look down, you're guaranteed to skip. Just keep looking ahead and leap.

Edit: I just realized it got posted to pretender's message. This reply is meant for the OP, in case anyone is confused.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

pretender said:


> Burney's book has it all in detailed photos. Coasting in with one hand on the bars on the other on the TT is the way to go. You can hold all your weight up with your arms so it's easy to clip out; actually, you sort of hover for a split second while unclipped.


This is how I do it. Hand on the bars and top tube as I step through and unclip. I almost always step through unless the course dictates otherwise.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

I spent last Friday practicing dismounts and remounts and doing the bars/tt thing. Frankly, I just about killed myself doing the bars/tt thing... Have not crashed that hard in a long time.....

I understand why it is faster though.... I have an extremely fast dismount with the bars/bars method, right up to the point I have to hoist the bike... then it slows dramatically.

I guess I'll practice that more after the race this weekend. I've got a rule against new techniques or equipment right before a race....


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> my remounts improved when I realized that if I do it right, I will not smash my manparts.


+1 The OP just has to commit to the jump.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Quixote said:


> +1 The OP just has to commit to the jump.



agreed. i practiced some the other day and surprised myself when I did it correctly. first I thought i was going to mash my walnuts but was pleased when I realized i did it right.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are a couple classic vids:


----------



## tamjam (Jul 12, 2002)

pretender said:


> Here are a couple classic vids:


Wow the dismounts at 5:12 in this one are amazing to watch!


----------



## hookypro (Aug 1, 2006)

c-lo said:


> so here I thought I was doing pretty good on my remounts. goofy style that is. then I started really looking at pics my wife and friend was taking over the last couple races and realized something looked off.
> 
> this last race I realized as I throw my leg over the saddle my other leg skips once before I hit the saddle.
> 
> how common/uncommon is this? now it's bugging the sh!t out of me. practiced my remounts again this last tuesday to try to correct it.


I dont know if this will help you but it made all the difference for me.....I assume you know "The Captain" pose (from Captain Morgan booze). Yes the NFL just banned it, but i think it can be a useful muscle memory device for you. Practice slowly at first and before "jumping on", pose like the Captain...and then "jump". I think people get sucked into the skip because they feel they need to jump on from both feet on the ground. I try to have my (approaching from the non-drive side) right leg nearly parallel, above the top of the tire, to the ground before your left foot leaves the ground. Then you aim for inside thigh and slide on. I know sounds stupid but try it if you are having issues.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

also, make sure you are landing on your inner thigh and sliding into position on the saddle, not landing on your nether region and expecting to be positioned correctly immediately. 

as you get more comfortable sliding your way back on the saddle, the skip step should go away because you are no longer trying to brace yourself from slamming too hard where it will hurt (i.e. trying to avoid crushing your balls)

View attachment 183113


----------



## stickboy71 (Jul 13, 2005)

Was working on the bars/tt dismount today. Did something amiss and ended up pushing the bike from underneath me. Could have had something to do with the wet grass/pinestraw I was trying to dismount onto. Did a nice head first slide.

On a positive note. I was able to remount without the skip step several times today.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

*Stupid [email protected]#cking skip!!*

I went out this morning to practice. first things first. my saddle was too low. stupid seat post clamp suckers getting replaced this week. 

so after I bashed my leg a few times learning where the new saddles height was I attempted to rid myself of the skip. 

A no go today. walking remounts were challenging because I don't have long legs. so i really needed to start with trotting remounts to get my leg up and over. 

I can't wait for some clinics next year. getting on/off goofy is so easy for me ( - the skip) that I have to really think about getting off on the non drive side.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

c-lo said:


> getting on/off goofy is so easy for me ( - the skip) that I have to really think about getting off on the non drive side.


Why do you feel the need to use the non-goofy side?


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

My technique advice is a little hard to explain, but this is what cured me of my stutter-step: In practice, when you plant the foot that you will jump off of (left foot if "natural," right foot if "goofy"), concentrate on delaying jumping off as long as possible, let the bike get ahead of you a bit (let your arms get stretched out), then when it feels like you've waited way too long, jump and bring the bike back toward you, guiding it into position underneath you. By delaying the jump as long as possible, there's no way that you can stutter-step as long as you are really committing to getting on the saddle. The other thing to note is that your bike is not a stationary object. You have control of it and can maneuver it however you need to in order to make a smooth transition onto the saddle. If you practice this, say, 1000 times without a stutter-step, you'll be cured.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

pretender said:


> Why do you feel the need to use the non-goofy side?



guess I really don't. just thought I should practice from both sides. However it wasn't going well so I just focused on goofy. not for long though, it wasn't going well and I was getting frustrated; so I stopped and just road and enjoyed the scenery:thumbsup: .

i did try the hand on the down tube technique.......yeah, not sure about that. felt really weird.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

What 'fixed' it for me had nothing to do with my legs or running. I was told to bend my elbows to bring my whole body forward on the bike so I could swing my leg over the side of the saddle instead of from behind. Give it a try- really did wonders for my remount.


----------

